# JD MC 1949? TRACKS --- Nice!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Here is nice JD tractor --- looks like a TANK and I am sure that it must drive like one too!  Wow!

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/JDMC.jpg></center>

cheers,
Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Simple_John... this will clear that path for you.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*It may look like a tank*

But Tanks are not driven that way anymore. They use a handle bar steering system kind of feel like your driving a motorcycle.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*hey*

what are the springs on the side of the tracks for


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Missile Launcher I think 



Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: hey*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *what are the springs on the side of the tracks for *


If I'm correct its to keep tension on the tracks to keep the them on the tractor.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep the spring is for the track tensioner. Some use a grease fitting type of tensioner now. Nice piece! :thumbsup:


----------

